# auf Festplatte kann nicht zugegriffen werden



## chocox (10. August 2007)

Hey miteinander,

ich habe ein riesiges Problem.
Habe aus einem alten Rechner ne Samsung Platte ausgebaut (5 Jahre alt).
Auf der Platte ist Windows 98.
Wollte davon eine Sicherheitskopie machen, indem ich sie an meinen Rechner hänge.
Jetzt gab es da ein Problem: 
Die Platte wird:
_- vom Bios erkannt
- und vom Betriebssystem erkannt (sie läuft also noch an)_
aber;
_man kann nicht auf sie zugreifen..._
habe schon hin und her gejumpert...alles nichts gebracht!
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## wolfi056 (10. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner externen Festplatte.
Sie würde überall tadellos erkannt, doch im Arbeitsplatz konnte ich nicht drauf zugreifen.

Bei mir war der Fehler, das die Platte irgendwie formatiert wurde und dabei auch das Dateisystem (NTFS, FAT32) verloren ging.
Ich formatierte die Platte dann einfach nochmal und es hat wieder funktioniert.
Vielleicht liegts bei dir auch an einem falschen oder fehlenden Dateisystem?

mfg
wolfi056


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. August 2007)

Es wäre hilfreich zu wissen unter welchem Betriebssystem du auf die Platte zugreifen möchtest.

Die Platte einfach nochmal formatieren wären die Daten futsch. Falls es wirklich das Dateisystem ist muss entweder ein Tool her dass Dateisysteme "rettet" da gibt es von PCInspektor glaub ich was kostenloses. Oder mit einem Partitionsmanager den Fehler beheben, bzw das Dateisystem konvertieren.
Es könnte unter XP/2000 (halt alles das irgendwi auf NT basiert) auch sein dass die Platte einfach nur nicht gemountet wurde.


----------



## wolfi056 (10. August 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn er sicher ist, dass auf der Platte noch was drauf ist, dann hast du Recht.
Bei mir war es aber so, dass eine Partitionssoftware den Speicher auf der Platte als "nicht zugeteilt" angezeigt hat.

@chocox
Probier die Platte noch mal auf nem anderen Rechner aus, vielleicht liegts am Betriebsystem, wie DJ Teac schon gesagt hat.
Vielleicht liegt aber auch ein Treiberproblem vor?

mfg
wolfi056


----------



## chocox (11. August 2007)

Also auf der Platte ist Windows98 und mit XP möchte ich darauf zugreifen.
Hatte die Platte schon an einem anderen Rechner gehangen-hat auch nichts gebracht.
Wenn ich die Platte formatiere und sie dann wieder erkannt wird-könnte ich problemlos die Daten wieder holen.
Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob format. was bringt...
ich werde mich mit dem Thema mal auseinander setzen und bei Erfolg bescheid sagen...

Vielleicht existiert dieses Problem häufiger....

Vielen Dank für eure Inspiration....

Grüße


----------



## fluessig (12. August 2007)

Such mal Testdisk im Forum, dazu haben wir hier schon öfter was gepostet. Das Programm hilft den MBR zu restaurieren. Es ist nicht ganz leicht zu handhaben, aber ich habe damit schon mehrere Platten  wieder zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. August 2007)

Den MBR kann man auch einfach mit der Windows CD oder der Super Grub Disk wiederherstellen. Und das meiner Meinung nach einfacher als mit Testdisk.

Also Windows-CD rein -> Reperaturkonsole öffnen und dort "fixmbr" eingeben.


----------

